# Silver Parti Breeders - West Coast



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello,
I’m looking to acquire a Standard Silver Parti Female within the next yr or two and I’m looking for a reputable breeder.

I searched through the forum and found information on breeders: Jacknic, Tintlet, and Crystal Creek; and although they’re amazing breeders, I’m hoping to find a breeder closer to Northern California as I prefer to pick up the puppy in person.

Any information on reputable Silver Parti breeders on the West Coast would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
-Jasmine


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I would contact those breeders and ask them who they recommend.


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

Liz said:


> I would contact those breeders and ask them who they recommend.


I contacted Crystal Creek, but unfortunately she didn’t have any recommendations. I will contact the other two.
Thank you


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck on your hunt. It may be difficult for a breeder, even one who works with silvers and partis, to guarantee exactly what you want. Silver breeders will outcross to black or blue to get a better body type or reduce inbreeding. Parti expression also varies. My parti boys, Snarky and Pogo, were expected to come out phantom. The spots were a big surprise to their breeder. I had hoped my newest pup, Ritter, would be a parti female. Instead he is a solid boy.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Keep in mind that the standard of the breed for poodles specifies solid color. Anything other than a solid color is a disqualification for the show ring. 

So people who deliberately breed for traits that disqualifications may not be breeding to avoid inherited diseases. So do research the parents of the puppy you plan to buy to determine if they were tested for all hereditary problems. Those problems differ for the 3 different sizes of poodles. Here is the list for standard poodles:

Hip Dysplasia: OFA or PennHIP Evaluation.
Yearly Eye Exam by a boarded ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist.
At least one of the following three tests:
OFA Thyroid Evaluation from an OFA approved laboratory.
OFA Sebaceous Adenitis (SA) Evaluation by an OFA approved dermatopathologist.
Heart Evaluation by an ACVIM boarded veterinary cardiologist.

You can go to the OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) web site and search for the testing results for the sire and dam if they have been tested and the results have been sent to OFA. You just need to know the registered name of the sire and dam.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Quality parti breeders are difficult to find, but since you're starting out with the group you listed in your OP, it's clear that you're serious about quality (which is amazing - ech, the things I have learned...). To add to what cowpony said, reaching out to any quality parti breeders on the West Coast, regardless of color, will likely yield results (especially if the East Coast breeders are slow to respond). I wish I knew of _any_ quality breeders in your region, but I'm just not as connected there.

Another thought: try scoping out the 3 breeders you mentioned on FB and see which breeders they're friends with. It's more work, but there might be clues in the profile photos that indicate West Coast (like a desert background or a t-shirt that reads "San Fernando Agility Trial 2019").


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

No personal experience with this breeder in the Seattle area.






Blue Willow Standard Poodles


Main Menu for Blue Willow Standard Poodles, Gig Harbor, WA. near Seattle. White, black and parti poodles. Owned by Jeff and Tracy Thomson.



www.bluewillowstandardpoodles.com


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe?... Tri Star Standard Poodles | Northern California


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Limiting the geographic search is understandable but it will be just that, a limit to an already small pool. 

You likely already know of these resources but jic:

At least some health testing is supposed to be done to list here





Poodle (Non-standard) puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog


Find a Poodle (Non-standard) puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.




www.gooddog.com





and 

UPA (United Poodle Association) 
www.unitedpoodleassociation.com

Search the Members List for breeder names. It's not noted which breeders breed multi-color poodles. You'll need to investigate that for yourself. 

"The United Poodle Association serves as the _pending_ national association, representing UKC Poodle fanciers across the United States and Canada. UPA puts on an annual Poodle Specialty Show at the UKC Premier dog show in Kalamazoo, Michigan in June."


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

I want to thank everyone who responded. 
I decided to go with a solid Silver female.
I found a great, responsible breeder and will be getting my little girl in May!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. Wishing you the best and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeahhhh! Hope you stick around and share some poodle love!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

scooterscout99 said:


> No personal experience with this breeder in the Seattle area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would research this breeder carefully if anyone is considering them.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mychemfan said:


> I want to thank everyone who responded.
> I decided to go with a solid Silver female.
> I found a great, responsible breeder and will be getting my little girl in May!


Congrats! Silvers are my fave.


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

Minie said:


> Congratulations. Wishing you the best and can't wait to see pictures.


Thank you! I will definitely be posting tons of pictures.


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Yeahhhh! Hope you stick around and share some poodle love!


I will be posting a ton of pictures. I’m so excited!


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Congrats! Silvers are my fave.


Thank you! They’re so exquisite


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

So the Silver girl I intended on getting actually turned out to be Blue and ultimately I decided to pass on her.
I actually fell in love with a little Cream girl from a different great breeder and will be getting her in a couple of weeks.

I plan to show her, plus do grooming competitions(I’m a dog groomer of 13 + yrs of experience) so I’m super excited. I still plan to get a Silver female in the future from the first breeder because I love her breeding program, but I couldn’t pass up on this Cream girl!
I can’t wait to step into the confirmation world with this cutie by my side. I’ve always been interested in handling and now have the opportunity to.
Anyway, here’s a couple of pictures of my new little girl Lennox!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats on your beautiful girl! Great update


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Congrats on your beautiful girl! Great update


Thank you! I’m so excited!


----------



## Mychemfan (Apr 14, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What a doll! Congratulations!


Thanks!
I’m getting her this Sunday!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your gorgeous puppy.


----------

